# PS4 and xbox One dillemma (kind of)...



## Bass Hz

Looking for help from someone who has been following the whole comparison madness between the soon to be released game systems from Microsoft and Sony. I have been asking people and searching to find out about what type of audio capability both systems will have as far as movies and music are concerned. Of course they will both be digital, but no specifics about any Dolby digital EX, DTS, etc that shows either to be a superior HT device. I have seem to hit a point where I get the same dry information that I've heard since they were officially announced, and with the rumor of PS4 not supporting CD at all, I am lost for a reliable info source. 

I do own both of the current 360 and PS3 in which the ps3 suffers from YLOD and I figured the smart thing would be to replace it with the new system. My kind of dilemma is that as it looks now if do get the new PS4 I am losing audio features and capabilities that I use and like to have for my music collection. If its really the case then I feel I may need to try to repair or buy a used ps3 to use until it becomes extinct and just have the Xbox for gaming. 


Any input answers would be helpful...thanks in advance!


----------



## Ares

As far as I know the PS4 will have the same audio codecs capabilities as the PS3, CD and SACD support has been removed from it. Now with the Xbox one info on whether or not it will support CDs is unknown since MS hasn't said anything in regards to this.


----------



## Bass Hz

Thanks for the input Ares. I know cd's are becoming obsolete but I just figured since the first gen PS they have had a following for audiophiles. I guess it's time to convert the PS1 to my dedicated CD player!


----------



## GeorgioDavid

Hi

I hope it wil support 96kHz or is it now with ps3 all ready i know that ps3 support dts.


----------



## GeorgioDavid

GeorgioDavid said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope it wil support 96kHz or is it now with ps3 all ready i know that ps3 support dts.


And 7.1 DolbyTrue HD 96kHz is must for next gen


----------



## Ares

GeorgioDavid said:


> And 7.1 DolbyTrue HD 96kHz is must for next gen


Yep the PS4 and PS3 are able to do True HD 96kHz up to 192kHz.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip

Doesn't really make sense that it won't play CDs...I'm personally going to be going with XBox.


----------



## GeorgioDavid

Bass Hz said:


> Thanks for the input Ares. I know cd's are becoming obsolete but I just figured since the first gen PS they have had a following for audiophiles. I guess it's time to convert the PS1 to my dedicated CD player!


You can maybe set up cd player to ps4


----------



## jstanley214

I'm going with the Xbox One specifically because of all of the entertainment features it has for my theater. I can't imagine them not going all in with everything they are trying to make it. I know a lot of people have whined about the kinect always on to listen for "Xbox On" but that can be turned off. I just found out that the kinect also has an IR blaster. That's going to be a huge plus for me. I don't think the PS4 stinks but both systems have already been broke down in terms of specs and they are almost identical. The only difference I can see is the entertainment options that the PS4 lacks. In really looking forward to using that HDMI in port as well for my STB.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip

^^^forgot about the IR blaster. That'll definitely come in handy.


----------



## Bass Hz

GeorgioDavid said:


> You can maybe set up cd player to ps4


I don't feel that benefits the space saving I'm looking for. My shelves are already cramped with a/v equipment, and I was initially looking to purchase one game system this time around


----------



## Ares

I ripped my CD collection into WAV files on an 1TB external that is hooked up to the PS3 for two reasons:


To save space on the E.C.
Got tired of swapping out discs
750Gbs of music without all the crowding of a separate player or CD cases.


----------



## jstanley214

Don't forget that if sound quality is what you are concerned about with ripping music, all you have to do is change the settings in the software to rip at 328kb/s per file. You'll still get CD quality.


----------



## Bass Hz

jstanley214 said:


> Don't forget that if sound quality is what you are concerned about with ripping music, all you have to do is change the settings in the software to rip at 328kb/s per file. You'll still get CD quality.


You are right about changing the settings, but my concern lies with my previous history of play stations. Since I have had a play station going all the way back to the first one, it has been hooked in to my stereo/HT setups and sound was always richer. Even when Xbox came about in my life I always preferred the sound from the PS systems, I had deeper bass notes and cleaner highs... Overall a better dynamic range than Xbox and some of the previous CD components owned. 

If I'm the only one who felt this way so be it, but I hope all understand what I am talking about.


----------



## jstanley214

I meant as far as space saving goes. Rip your CD's to an external drive and plug that drive into either the Xbox or PS, whichever you go with. Both systems can read the external thus eliminating the need of a dedicated CD player.


----------



## Ares

For the upcoming gen the Xbox One will not be able to read an external HDD at launch and as to when it will be able to is still in question.


----------



## jstanley214

Yeah I was just reading that a few minutes ago. But I can't imagine it taking long for an update to add support. Overall, I think the new Xbox has better value because of all of the new entertainment options like NFL network but man both systems are beast.


----------



## Bass Hz

So to bring this thread back from a long hiatus, I just want to state I purchased the Xbox One!!! Happened by chance as I was watching a movie one day and 15 minutes in my 360 decided it was time for RROD...for good. Had it for a couple weeks now and so far no regrets, but a PS4 may accompany it someday soon.


----------



## JBrax

Bass Hz said:


> So to bring this thread back from a long hiatus, I just want to state I purchased the Xbox One!!! Happened by chance as I was watching a movie one day and 15 minutes in my 360 decided it was time for RROD...for good. Had it for a couple weeks now and so far no regrets, but a PS4 may accompany it someday soon.


Happy with my PS4 on the gaming side of things but a little disappointed with the slow moving updates on the media side. Drives me crazy I can't control it with my Harmony One remote or see cover art when loading Blu-ray movies!


----------

